# dianabol-taking on its own



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi, heres my info:

20 yrs old

5'11"

154 lbs (11 stone)

I used to be 10 stone but i used weight gainer and got up to 11 stone, i now wish to use the following:

10 x 5mg dianabol per day for 6 weeks

then

a course of clomid (24 tabs over 12 days)(do I take this the day after I finish the dianabol?)

If I am working out on a home multi gym for 1 hour an evening and eating lots of protein does this sound ok?

Please help me as ive never used roids before, i need to know how many calories and grams of protein per day to intake, do I need to be drinking a protein shake? I wish to grow a bit but I mainly want to be pure muscle, with less fat, at the mo I am a tiny bit chubby. Could you let me know if what I suggest is OK or is it perhaps the wrong steroid?Is 10 per day too many, I dont want side effects and I am trying to take this without people knowing!

Many thanks, in advance.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

you will get some good advice on here mate but if i were you i would do a bit more research before starting the gear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah will do. Thats why i'm coming here anyway so I get some info from people who are in the know. Could you answer my questions please?


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

welcome mate,

10 per day is way to many for a beginner.

Also at your weight and height you have lots of natural growth left if you just train hard and eat well. You don't need drugs to grow. If I were you I would waite a while.

How long have you been training? If you post some more info like diet and training I am sure people will help.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hi mate, as T-Man says, too young IMO to use gear, and 50mg d-bol a day is a heck of a lot!!!!

At that weight at 5'11" I suspect there is a LOT of natural growth left in you, and this can be done with the aid of a GOOD diet. Post your current diet up and we can advise. diet is MUCH more important that drugs. Diet is the key, and without plenty of QUALITY calories, protein, etc you will not grow, and will be wasting your money on drugs.

Also D-bol on its own is a very poor cycle. Testosterone is much better. And PCT tends to last 21 days with clomid. I doubt 12 days will restore your test levels properly....

From my knowlage of a "home multi-gym"s-these arent very good, and you certainly will not be training properly with one of these. You probably need to find a "proper" gym IMO to train properly. You need to be concentrating on exercises like squats, deadlifts, bench pressing and heavy rowing movements if you want to grow! A home gym doesnt accomodate these essential exercises!!

Anyway, thats all for now!

joolz


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

oh, and 1.5-2 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight is what i use. I use the lower end when off gear, and the higher end when im on.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Great advice from the boys......

Mate, first off there is a reason why you are only 11 stone, and I can be 99% percent sure it is your diet.

You will have a lot of natural growing left in you, get your calories up to 4000+ and get about 250-300g of protein a day.

Concentrate on Heavy compound movements (squat, deadlift, bench press) drink plenty of water and get 8 hours sleep every night and there is no reason why you can't gain 2 stone of natural muscle.

We are all impatient to put on muscle bro, but I don't think you are ready to make the jump just yet.

50mg is far too much for a first cycle, 20-40mg is better.

D-bol only cycles are usually pretty sh*t anyways mate, gains usually lost post-cycle.

Post your diet and your routine and let the lads have a look at it for you.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Mate, first off there is a reason why you are only 11 stone, and I can be 99% percent sure it is your diet.


couldnt have put it better myself matey! Oh, except maybe 99.9%


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

To tell the truth I am only looking into what I can do in the future, my current situation, where I live etc is not suitable to incorporate a weight training program into my life, but myself and my girlfriend are getting a place together and as I have just boght a home multi gym from the catalogue I was looking into a way of getting some sense of achievement fast. I 'know of' one person who has taken steroids, he had something called 'napilons' - this is going on what ive heard (perhaps it was anapolon?) and he looks really good, slightly built but very muscly, this is how I want to be.

Therefore at present I do not have an eating program or a training schedule, I am preparing. I would rather you guys told me something that I can take rather than me taking something anyway because I cant get the right info. I just would like to prepare. Do you all genuinely think that I cannot achieve anything with a home multi gym? I will also use dumbells and barbells.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

mate, dont want to p1ss on your fire, but without a proper "eating program" you are wastin your time taking drugs. save your money and buy some extra protein. keep training, eat as well as you can, get as much protein down you as possible and forget about drugs for now. You will only do yourself damage in the long run!

you can achive something with a home gym, but to put on muscle, you need to train hard and heavy. 4 days a week max, splitting bodyparts. this is hard to achieve with a cataloge home gym, but it can help you tone up and keep fit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

dont get me wrong, i am going to do everything properly, that why ive come here for the advice, i need to know what sort of things to eat and how much, then i need to know what sort of training i need to do. For instance i would not work on particular body parts on a particular day, but judging on what you have just said i shall plan to do it that way.

Let me recap; At ppresent i do not work out, i do not take steroids and i do not have a proper eating program, i am wishing to gain all of the informstion until i feel confident i know what i am doing, then and only then, when me and my girlfriend have got our own place i am going to start a weight training schedule with the incorporation of a non injectable steroid and a correct eating program. So im hoping you guys can tell me what i need.

Thanks for all your response so far.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

food wise mate you need porridge, chicken, tuna, eggs, rice and potatoes are a good starting point for adding size. you should try for 5-6 smaller meals a day instead of 3 big ones. hope this helps a little.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by bluenosedmonkey
> 
> *Let me recap; At ppresent i do not work out, i do not take steroids and i do not have a proper eating program, i am wishing to gain all of the informstion until i feel confident i know what i am doing, then and only then, when me and my girlfriend have got our own place i am going to start a weight training schedule with the incorporation of a non injectable steroid and a correct eating program. So im hoping you guys can tell me what i need.*
> 
> ...


Firstly, you need to have been working out at least for 3 years or more, so your body has grown and developed. A lot of people reckon you should get to about 200lb naturally before you take any roids.

Roids are not a magic pill, which will get you muscles. Most of the work is down to the diet & workouts you are doing. It will take you several years to discover which workouts & diet works best for you before even considering roids.

As for non-injectables... most newbies also want a pill they can pop, and are scared of needles. But, orals are more harmfull and dangerous than the injectables. Either way, you need loads of research into the different types of roids, and workout which is best for your needs. There are also loads of side effects and drugs you need to combat them,

You mentioned you didnt want anyone to notice that you are on the dianabol.. well that will be touch. Dbol piles on water retention so it will be fairly obvious.

So, in summary. Forget about roids. Train hard, get your diet right, start taking suppliments like protien powders & creatine/l-glutamine and stick with it for a few years. You`ll notice great results from just doing that.

If you are still doing it in 3 years times and not making much gains, then would be the time to think about roids.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Mate, what the others have said is very true.

Steroids can seem like a magic solution for you - they're not though. If you don't have a good training routine and you're not eating properly, six weeks of dbol will do very little for you.

On the other hand, if you get those two things sorted out, you will make good progress and you'll probably decide that you don't need to take steroids at this stage anyway.

Have a search through some of the old threads on this forum, both for ideas on diet and on training, to try to give you an idea of what you need to be putting into this to get what you want out of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

ok cheers guys. But if I really feel like i want to take something, do you suggest something other than d-bol perhaps?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

mate, no flame intended here, but you've been advised by several guys, all VERY knowlagable, NOT to take gear, and have been given several very good reasons not to. Sorry, but this p1sses me off sometimes, how many more times do you need to be told?

You are the most unlikely candidate for gear, i think i have ever seen posting. I know my stuff and so does everyone else who has posted in reply to this topic. PLEASE LISTEN!

Im sorry if this is a bit harsh, but its reality. Steroids are powerful and dangerous drugs if not used properly.

I dont think i can be ****d to write anymore as i have a feeling you are going to ignore what i say anyway. But DIET is much more important. Stop being lazy.

All the best and no hard feelings.

joolz


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

im no tying to **** u off, ive just seen the results on someone who knows nothing baout what they are doing, they ate normally and everything, but they got some-they pronounce napilons-perhaps they mean anapolon, off some bloke and took the pack of 100 over a couple of weeks, they say that the stuff made them work out, you know gave them the push. Therefore I feel that steroids will help if you think otherwise then why do people take them at all? Im sure you use amphetamines etc also, you dont have to read a big manual about that first so why this. You say they are very dangerous etc, well I dont want any that are very dangerous, thats why i wont inject because i will feel like a druggy to put it simply.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

No i dont take amphetamines or any rec. drugs. And if you do, the combination of amphetamines and oral steroids could well kill you. They are "druggie" as you call it my friend.

100 anapolons over few weeks? Well thats asking for it! Anymore than 1 a day as a novice is bad news. As you say, he knew nothing, and will no doubt have done himself some harm in the process.

Injectables are much safer than orals. and there is nothing "druggie" about intra-muscular injections.

I am only trying to help you from doing yourself harm frommy knowlage of steroids. They are complicated drugs and you need to be sensible and gather lots of info on them and research them thoroughly. The effects are far longer lasting than amphetanies etc.

anyway, be careful, and do PLENTY of research. These arent like rec drugs, that you can pop and forget about a few hours later.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

ok cheers. I will have to ask elsewhere what i can take, if no one here is willing.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by bluenosedmonkey
> 
> *ok cheers. I will have to ask elsewhere what i can take, if no one here is willing. *


Post your question on any forum with any credibility and you will get the same response, albeit from different people.

Why the obsession with steroids? .. there are plenty of other supplements which would produce noticeable gains for somebody starting out, Creatine to name but one.

L


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

its not that people are not willing to help you its just that we dont want you to mess your life up. all i can sudgest is that you do a bit more research before you start. stay safe mate and dont rush into anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

aah! finally some help, I am not obsessed with steroids, I just feel like I would like something extra as some help when I start working out, it is out of laziness yes. I feel that if I can use something extra and get to look how I want to in less time and effort then I will, its natural human instinct. So tell me more about this creatine...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by bluenosedmonkey
> 
> *ok cheers. I will have to ask elsewhere what i can take, if no one here is willing. *


Mate you will get the same responses elsewhere.

If you start taking steroids too soon you will regret it, forget about steroids for now, there is time for that later.

Bodybuilding is not a sport for the impatient, it takes months and months of hard training and good diet to see results.

You can't start juicing with no disciplined training or diet history.......you are simply looking for the quick fix.

None of us are having a go at you here bro, the guys on here are experienced and knowledgable and they are giving you good advice.

You've got to look at the bigger picture mate.

Good luck, Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by bluenosedmonkey
> 
> *aah! finally some help, *


Mate, i have tried to help you from the start. It may not be what you want to hear, but it is help. I dont spend all this time writing out considered replies to posts just for fun.

anyway, creatine is very good for some people. Look at various supplement websites, www.bodyshapersfitness.com is a good one. Type in creatine and see what products come up. Personally Id avoid anything by muscletech, the best creatine out there, and i think many will agree is SAN V12. Its about £40 and is great stuff.

Creatine is a "cell volumiser." Basically it holds more water in the cells, and makes your muscles larger and stronger. Some people get very good results off it and can put on several pounds, it also aids in recovery. It is worth looking at. You generally do a "loading phase" for a few days, and then you do a "maintenance phase" afterwards for several weeks. It is best cycled I belive. (Im not an expert on creatine, but im sure some of the other lads will fill you in.. Jock? Silentbob?)

L-glutamine is also a good supplement to take. not a visable results as creatine, but never the less, its a very good supplement.

hope this helps you achieve your goals.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by bluenosedmonkey
> 
> *aah! finally some help, I am not obsessed with steroids, I just feel like I would like something extra as some help when I start working out, it is out of laziness yes. I feel that if I can use something extra and get to look how I want to in less time and effort then I will, its natural human instinct. So tell me more about this creatine... *


Creatine is a naturally occuring compound made up of 3 amino acids. If you think of your muscles like an engine, when you are doing something which puts significant stress on the muscle (ie lifting weights) they require fuel to perform. This 'fuel' is called ATP which gets broken down inside the muscle. Now, if you supplement with Creatine it effectively set up a cycle whereby once broken down the 'used' ATP can be recycled and burnt again.. The end result being you can train harder, which means more weight and more reps, this in turns leads to greater muscle growth assuming your diet is in order.

Creatine also volumizes muscle tissue, think of your muscles like balloons full of water - if you pack more water in then they appear bigger & firmer.

So, you win on both counts, you get an increase in strength and a significant increase in weight.

L


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

another thing that mite turn u off the juice for the mo is that if you have never trained properly your skin wont be used to growing and a sudden increase in body size will leave you with grimey stretch marks, trust me, one of my best mates went on gear the first week he joined a gym, and they were nasty,plus the bigger you get naturally the bigger u can become when u take gear

however a protein shake with breakfast and as u go to bed works wonders for me aswell as 5-10 mg of creatine a day


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheers all u guys, this is the kind of help i was after, just some good advice. Anything which will help me gain muscle size and strength along with the actual drive and energy to aid me working out in the first place is what i wanna hear about. So exactly what sort of workout regime should i do(basing it on things possible to do with a home multi gym [york 981]). By sets and reps do u mean, for instance, 3 sets of 20 reps would be doing whichever particular life 20 times then pause then 20 times then pause then a final 20 times? Also how much creatine etc, exactly what sort and how to take and what else should i incorporate, like things to eat etc.

Thanks for your assistance guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/store/product_details.asp?dept_id=9&sku=5070&department=9&manu_name=York

This is the multigym even though they call it a '401' , capable of 36 different excercises. I also have dumbell and barbells and im able to work out mon-fri with the weekend off. So can anyone suggest which of the excercises to do and how many on what days etc.

Also is this stuff any good:

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=1751&productId=93971

I doubt it is, as it seems to commercial and readily available but u guys might tell me otherwise, if not then what should i get and where from? someone suggested creatine, is that definetely the stuff to go for, if so where do i get it?


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Mate, I wouldn't waste your money on the York Muscle Power stuff from argos. I think you'd be better spending it on a good weight gainer like NLarge2 and some creatine.

You can get these from

http://www.proteinfactory.co.uk/ or

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

ok thanks for that, will get some creatine, but which one? they all vary in price, do i go for the most expensive? Also what type of excercises and how many?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by bluenosedmonkey
> 
> *ok thanks for that, will get some creatine, but which one? they all vary in price, do i go for the most expensive? Also what type of excercises and how many? *


I personally don't think there is much difference between Creatine brands. As you are just starting out i'd recomend opting for just plain Creatine .. mix it with apple or grape juice and consume 5g (1 teaspoon) immediately after your workout.

It is also worth 'loading' Creatine for the first 5 days once you start using it. During this phase you take 5g 5 times daily (so total of 25g per day) for 5 days.

So, i'd get the biggest tub (ie most economical!) tub that you can afford.



L


----------

